# Hello from Bristol, WI



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

welcome, the Wisconsin contingent has been building steadily. Go Packers.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Roger!


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome fellow cheese head. Whats your favorite cheese? LOL!


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome! I'm up the road in Milwaukee. Good time for the bees in Wisconsin. Are you seeing as much clover as I am?


----------



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

As a former cheese head (Central Wisconsin is where I grew up) I want to also offically welcome you to Beesource.


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

Tomas said:


> As a former cheese head (Central Wisconsin is where I grew up) I want to also offically welcome you to Beesource.


Got tired of the Winters? 

Great pics, btw!


----------



## chauktaw (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from the other side of the state! Is there any cheese that isn't a favorite?


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Tomas said:


> As a former cheese head (Central Wisconsin is where I grew up) I want to also offically welcome you to Beesource.


Tomas, great photos of beekeeping in Honduras. I will share them with my friend, Osmar, who grew up in Honduras.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

geebob said:


> Welcome! I'm up the road in Milwaukee. Good time for the bees in Wisconsin. Are you seeing as much clover as I am?


geebob, yes lots of clover but also a huge amount of birdsfoot trefoil.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

chauktaw said:


> Welcome to the forum from the other side of the state! Is there any cheese that isn't a favorite?


Chauktaw, cheese does make our world go around and so do good brats on on the barbeque. LOL


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

RogerCrum said:


> geebob, yes lots of clover but also a huge amount of birdsfoot trefoil.


That's funny... mine seem to be ignoring the trefoil near the hive to work the field of clover on the other side of a wood! Lots of other things on the trefoil, though.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

geebob said:


> That's funny... mine seem to be ignoring the trefoil near the hive to work the field of clover on the other side of a wood! Lots of other things on the trefoil, though.


Yes, they do make puzzling choices sometimes. It would be fun to know just what factors they weigh because they know what they are doing. Today they are just crazy for the little purple thistles.


----------



## roaddog (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome from alberta canda roger


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks to roaddog and the others for the warm welcome. Finally rained last night which should keep the party going. Brake lines on my truck rotted out which always adds a little excitement to my day. Going to replace them all to avoid a little de javu. LOL


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

RogerCrum said:


> Brake lines on my truck rotted out which always adds a little excitement to my day. Going to replace them all to avoid a little de javu. LOL


You can just cut the floorboards out and stop it Flintstones-style...


----------



## chauktaw (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh Roger, there is nothing like a juicy, spicy brat cooked on the grill with some nice aged cheddar, mustard and home-made sauerkraut. With one of those little darlings in your hands, who cares about brakes?


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

chauktaw said:


> Oh Roger, there is nothing like a juicy, spicy brat cooked on the grill with some nice aged cheddar, mustard and home-made sauerkraut. With one of those little darlings in your hands, who cares about brakes?


You are killing me!


----------

